
Full moon will cause tides to be higher - chris-at
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3412849/Could-MOON-make-weekend-s-storms-destructive-moon-tides-higher.html?ITO=applenews
======
HoopleHead
Wait. The moon affects the tides?

Great to see the Daily Fail at the forefront of scientific research like this.
Huzzah!

